# How to subscribe



## syd312r (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello,
Greetings from a cold wet & windy N. Wales UK.
I have just joined Tugs, received an email with a code to activate.
Can you please let me know how to subscribe and the cost.
I would also like to write a reveiw & post some photos of my own resort Sunset Beach Club, Benalmadena, Malaga.
How do I find out if a reveiw of this RCI resort has already posted by someone else.
Syd312r


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 4, 2009)

Welcome to TUG!

There is a link to join on the TUG homepage.

It is $15 to join - for the fastest access don't use the Paypal option, which requires that an actual human being process it.

After you pay, you will receive an email with a member's code, that has to be added to your profile to activate your membership.  

To add the code, click on USER CP in the blue bar at the top of the page.

Then click on EDIT BBS MEMBER CODE

Then scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page, put the code in the box, and save it.

Once you are a member, you will be able to access the member's only review pages, listed under TUG RESORT DATABASE in the red bar at the top of the page.  To post pictures to a certain resort, email the manager for that area - the links to the managers are posted in each review region.


----------

